# What does your 3DS look like?



## Lio Fotia (Nov 14, 2014)

There are many different 3DS editions, colours, cover options and ways to customise them! Post a picture of your 3Ds here (with maybe your current background?) and enjoy the differences! 

I'll go first!






This is my old one being gifted to my daughter so this is it's new case.





without the case...





Right now it has the NES Mario theme because...





I'm waiting for this bad boy to finish updating so I can transfer over to it.

(mods, if this is in the wrong place please move it :3 thank you)​


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## hypnoticsoul (Nov 14, 2014)

Jarrad said:


>



i have that one too, except with the mega man case and a strong attatched to the stylus uvu


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 14, 2014)

Hella kawaii that's what my 2DS looks like.


Spoiler: ok this stretches the page















- - - Post Merge - - -

Aw hell you can see the barcode lol


----------



## Locket (Nov 14, 2014)

Nashiro said:


> Hella kawaii that's what my 2DS looks like.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok this stretches the page
> ...



How do you play with a 2DS?!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 14, 2014)

got this bad boy. had to buy it used from amazon because they arent being produced anymore. SIGH. tbh i wanted it so i could get a sailor mercury case. its pretty old, id say 2-3 years.





i dont like 2DSes but i LOVE the sea foam MINT one. its CUTE. cries. anybody who knows me knows that i like mint. which is to say, nobody.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Nov 14, 2014)

I have blue yveltal, xerneas themed one.


----------



## tobi! (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Reindeer (Nov 14, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> How do you play with a 2DS?!


By just playing on it? It's really not bad.

I have a gray/black XL with a stylized Umbreon decal on it. Too lazy to dig up the photo from a previous thread.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 14, 2014)

YOU KNOW WHAT I WANT. dat shiny xerneas 3ds. someone on tumblr got one, expecting it to be normal but there was a manufacturing w=error and SO. its bright green. shiny.


----------



## JJarmon (Nov 14, 2014)

Just the standard Blue 3DS XL. I'm crossing my fingers for the Monster Hunter 4 - New 3DS XL to come out to the US, because I would buy that in a heartbeat. It's beautiful. If not, face-plates it is.


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 15, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> How do you play with a 2DS?!




I have hella tiny hands and I just play it like I'm playing a gameboy. I'm planning on getting the new 3DS later anyway, but this is really really comfy for my hands.

I sit the area underneath my thumbs on the ds and then I usually Have the stylus in my right hand. 


Spoiler: Like this











- - - Post Merge - - -

I also really wanted the Mint 2DS but I'm not in America ;v;


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 15, 2014)

Plain black.

But someday... purple and/or Zelda. _Someday..._


----------



## Milleram (Nov 15, 2014)

I have the very first black 3DS. It has a punk Hello Kitty skin on it. I also have the Sable theme installed right now.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 15, 2014)

This


Spoiler










And This


Spoiler











Nothing really special. Got the black XL when it came out in North America because I thought that the X and Y one would come with the digital game and I wanted a physical copy. The OG 3DS is a Japanese one I share with my brother. Funny thing is his main 3DS is the exact same one, but is NA.


----------



## Sawyer2030 (Nov 15, 2014)

a nice dream team XL


----------



## Nanobyte (Nov 15, 2014)

Star Fire said:


> How do you play with a 2DS?!



It's so much better than the 3DS.


----------



## mysticmightg (Nov 15, 2014)

Nanobyte said:


> It's so much better than the 3DS.


 Does it not fold? How does it fit in your pocket?


----------



## Winkyccat (Nov 15, 2014)

Its red but I put holographic glittery tape over most of it and on that are lots of mostly lisa frank stickers


----------



## Aradai (Nov 15, 2014)

plain "cobalt" blue.

it has no case. I'm gonna buy a Professor Layton case for it.


----------



## Improv (Nov 15, 2014)

Spoiler: my 3DS











I absolutely love it!


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

you guys should all pitch in and buy me a mint 2ds for my birthday. just sayin


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 17, 2014)

I should show u guys my previous 3ds xl

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler











the culprit: super smash bros online


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 17, 2014)

I had a thread like this but it died sobs ; u ; 
But here's the picture I posted. 


Spoiler: Woo~


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> I should show u guys my previous 3ds xl
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



THATS UR OWN FAULT HHAHAHHA.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> THATS UR OWN FAULT HHAHAHHA.








i didnt fret


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> i didnt fret



heck u


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> heck u



dem but tons tho


----------



## Lock (Nov 17, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I had a thread like this but it died sobs ; u ;
> But here's the picture I posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woo~



This is so cute I'm jealous lol

---

I'm actually more proud of my DSlites more than my 3DS. (I don't wanna take my 3DS apart :x ) I have a thing about changing out the cases and doing dual colors. My favorite DSlite had blinking lights in it that I took out if a cell phone case I had, but they seemed to have died lolz I really wish I could afford the charizard 3DS though. 



Spoiler: My 3DS and two of my DSLite customs


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 17, 2014)

These are my 3DS XL's 



Spoiler











The Yoshi one has the Yoshi theme, the one with the Penguins still has the Halloween cat one I got free until I pick another.​


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 17, 2014)

I have a royal blue 3DS but I really wish I got an XL because my vision sucks.


----------



## Margot (Nov 17, 2014)

Red and black cause why not?


----------



## lazuli (Nov 17, 2014)

Lockfancy said:


> This is so cute I'm jealous lol
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



THAT DS LITE IS SO CUTE WHAT TO HECK


----------



## Eagles_shadow (Nov 17, 2014)

i have a red XL, no case.


----------



## Lock (Nov 17, 2014)

computertrash said:


> THAT DS LITE IS SO CUTE WHAT TO HECK



DSlites are so fun to customize. But I'm glad that 3DS' have cooler cases  which makes it so hard to commit to one (even though you have to cause of the prices lolz)


----------



## Bcat (Nov 17, 2014)

Just a standard shiny blue 3ds. Nothing special. :/


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 18, 2014)

I've got the Pikachu XL for my main and the Legend of Zelda regular that I carry around for StreetPass purposes. I love the designs on both and will probably hold off on upgrading to a New 3DS until a design I'm interested in comes along.


----------



## Lock (Nov 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> I've got the Pikachu XL for my main and the Legend of Zelda regular that I carry around for StreetPass purposes. I love the designs on both and will probably hold off on upgrading to a New 3DS until a design I'm interested in comes along.



Ahh I wanted that pikachu one! But it was so expensive so I just went with Xnereas. There's a lot of cool 3ds designs; it's torture. Although I'm not very fond of the animal crossing one... I almost got that instead but it would've only been because it was animal crossing and not that I liked the way it looked.

- - - Post Merge - - -





...this will always be on my want list


----------



## Bui (Nov 18, 2014)

It's just a plain New Leaf edition 3DS XL with a couple of cracks in the right hinge, and a piece of plastic missing from the right hinge as well.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 18, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I had a thread like this but it died sobs ; u ;
> But here's the picture I posted.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Woo~



OMG THAT CASE IS CUUUUUTE HELP ME


----------



## Airy (Nov 18, 2014)

I have a Japanese Mint x White XL/LL. I don't think this color variant has made it overseas, has it? I fell in love with it the minute I saw it, but only got around to purchasing it, my first 3DS, last month.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 18, 2014)

Callaway said:


> OMG THAT CASE IS CUUUUUTE HELP ME



The Final Fantasy one or the Pok?mon one? :3


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 18, 2014)

It's a Blue XL. _ACK MAH HAND_

With the Basic Blue theme...

Sorry, I have no money.


----------



## Chris (Nov 18, 2014)

My parents surprised me with this last Christmas. Not the design I would've picked for myself, but oh well.  Before this I was using a regular coral pink 3DS.


----------



## MayorSaki (Nov 19, 2014)

I have the 3DS XL with Pikachu X3


----------



## matt (Nov 19, 2014)

Cosmos black with black theme. Got shovelknight and Oracle of ages


----------



## MishMeesh (Nov 19, 2014)

I have a red 3DS XL. I don't have a skin, but I do have the pink ACNL 3DS sleeve/pouch from club nintendo. May or may not have bought a couple more games than I would have normally bought just to get club nintendo coins for it...


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 19, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> The Final Fantasy one or the Pok?mon one? :3



BOTH ahhhh


----------



## candiedapples (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine is also the red 3DS XL. It has a clear plastic cover with a pic of 8-bit style Mario collecting some coins. I've also got an acrylic charm of a black sheep hanging from it. I wish the XL came in that neat purple color like the older system, heh.


----------



## hdtraves (Nov 20, 2014)

Pretty much bought this once this came out! Hell, my old 3DS was too small for my hands so decided to do the upgrade once I saw the Limited edition Pokemon XL Red. I have a 32GB SD card in my XL to download every game or eshop title game so I'll be set for a life time of 3DS storage! =p


----------



## Lock (Nov 20, 2014)

Tina said:


> My parents surprised me with this last Christmas. Not the design I would've picked for myself, but oh well.  Before this I was using a regular coral pink 3DS.



Haha I'm shocked! Looks like yer apart of the XY 3DS club. Which 3DS design would you have picked though?


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 20, 2014)

Mine has this case on it with a little cat bell charm hanging off the bottom n.n


----------



## Disband (Nov 21, 2014)

Mine is 4 years old and falling apart 
This is what it looks like though..


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Nov 22, 2014)

My 3DS is so plain... It's just the old midnight purple one with nothing on it. I've had it for a good 2 years (although my r button pretty much quit on me earlier this year) 
I'm thinking of putting a decal on it, but it'll have to wait til i get money


----------



## ceo (Nov 22, 2014)

Milky-Chii said:


> Mine has this case on it with a little cat bell charm hanging off the bottom n.n



Omg is it for the 3ds XL? where did you get it I must know ; 0 ;


----------



## ThomasNLD (Nov 22, 2014)

Got the plain darkish red and  lack one. No decorations. It still works really well and I think I've had it for years.
Quite remarkable. Good job Nintendo.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 22, 2014)

Spoiler: Here are mine~


----------



## candiedapples (Nov 23, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi those carrying cases are adorable!!


----------



## Colour Bandit (Nov 23, 2014)

My post from a previous thread:

Here's my English 3DS XL and Japanese N3DS:


Spoiler










I'm probably going to get a hard case for my XL at some point (because ONM shut down before they could give out an ORAS sticker sheet with their magazine like they did with XY...) and I am going to get some faceplates for my N3DS, probably some pastel coloured ones and some Pokemon and AC ones, but I have to wait until I get paid next month- otherwise I might not have enough money in my account for ORAS...
My XL is currently using the black and gold stars theme (I was using the AC Halloween one last week though) and my N3DS has the AC bulletin board one.
My XL is now using the Animal Crossing Colourful Pattern (aka the Pop tart design)

Update: No changes to my XL.
My N3DS is now using the Primal Groudon and Kyogre theme to go with me buying ORAS for it, I might buy myself the corresponding face plates since I have the money for them, if not I'm getting the pastel pink check one and the black and gold stars one after Christmas.


----------



## Syd (Nov 23, 2014)

plain small black 3ds covered in geometric washi tape lol


----------



## Milky-Chii (Nov 23, 2014)

ceo said:


> Omg is it for the 3ds XL? where did you get it I must know ; 0 ;



Yes! I bought it on Ebay, I think they're still selling it c:


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 23, 2014)

candiedapples said:


> Chibi.Hoshi those carrying cases are adorable!!


Thank you. It was quite the work finding them.


----------



## Locket (Nov 24, 2014)

*Almost * broken in half. I'll get a pic in a sec


----------



## Luna_Solara (Nov 25, 2014)

This is mine, it's an XL... Not sure if they made this in regular size but got it in February as a gift for Valentines Day. Mario and Luigi: Dream Team came preloaded on the system:


----------



## Minene (Nov 27, 2014)

I have the aqua blue one. it's cool. I want a pink/white XL but they're sold out in a lot of places. here, atleast D:


----------



## kasane (Nov 28, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Spoiler: Here are mine~



Holllld up.
_Two_ 3DS? ;-;
Plus the Mario and Luigi hat carrying cases and Kalos starter design QwQ
//im crie rit now//

- - - Post Merge - - -

I only got a White 3DS XL with Mario Kart 7 already on it, and I have the Isabelle Bulletin Board home theme.
Too lazy to put up a pic. Had it for ~2-ish years


----------



## Beardo (Nov 28, 2014)

I have the special edition 3DS XL, the Pikachu one.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Nov 28, 2014)

boops


----------



## ThePayne22 (Nov 28, 2014)

Loviechu said:


> View attachment 75851boops



Oh my.

Mine is just the red 3DSXL with red dashboard theme. Been thinkin about getting this decal though.
http://videogamedecals.com/store/in...id=175&zenid=9d4b6e4379067f83324ef3c87d8a7526


----------



## Gabby (Nov 28, 2014)

I have the pop tart! My first 3ds was the original blue, but I sold it when I got this one. I kinda regret it now, but ah well. Life goes on.


----------



## unintentional (Nov 28, 2014)

I have a 2ds atm (getting a 3ds this christmas.)  It's the blue/black one.  I have two stickers on it (both from my first stay at saint judes c: )


----------

